# Cat Pee help!!!



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

1 of the kittens has relapsed n pee'd under the table the day before yest & I have scrubbed & scrubbed with washing powder & cant get rid of the smell of pee!!! HELP!!


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I believe non biological powder or surgical spirit helps, baking soda when dry as it absorbs the odour, good for trainers and stuff like that too


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

lilworm said:


> I believe non biological powder or surgical spirit helps, baking soda when dry as it absorbs the odour, good for trainers and stuff like that too


dammit my washin powder isnt non bio!! sorry 2 sound dumb but is surgical spirit the same as white spirit???


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep, baking soda will or rather should get rid of the smell. Sprlinkle some over the area, leave for a few hours or even overnight if possible, hoover it up then wipe the area over with warm soapy water and should smell fresh as a daisy lol.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Ragmoth said:


> Yep, baking soda will or rather should get rid of the smell. Sprlinkle some over the area, leave for a few hours or even overnight if possible, hoover it up then wipe the area over with warm soapy water and should smell fresh as a daisy lol.


where do u get baking soda from?? Also will it work on a wooden floor???


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Tesco, asda. it's about 60p a tub, more commonly known as bicarbonate of soda. It's usually found on the baking section in the supermarkets. And yep, it should be fine on wooden floors. It's a very good but gentle cleaner/de-odouriser i use it to clean alot of things, including really greasy and minging ovens and it gets the smell out of my carpets when the kids decide to throw up  TMI!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NO NO NO its needs to be Bio as the enzymes digest the odour. Best thing is Cat Odour Eliminater I use it daily where I know the cats will pee and it seems to stop them going back and gets rid of the smell totally(Pets @ home sell it). Try confining the kitten until she? gets the hang of the tray again. Small area etc etc Im sure Eileen guided you last time if not feel free to pm me:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

lilworm said:


> I believe non biological powder or surgical spirit helps, baking soda when dry as it absorbs the odour, good for trainers and stuff like that too


No Nat! You need to use biological soap powder as the bio stuff digests the enzymes in the urine. However you will still be left with a residual smell and you need something with an alcohol base to get rid of that. Surgical spirit, white spirit, methylated spirits, whisky lol2 even perfume or after shave. The alcohol _should_ get rid of the rest of the smell. 

You could try using a proprietary product on the market like Febreze to get rid of the smell if you don't like the alcohol scent and Shell mentioned a product (sorry I keep forgetting what it is) on the cat chat thread that is supposed to remove smells. She'll no doubt be along later and will tell you what it is, but you _must_ use bio soap powder as all the non-bio will do is clean the carpet, not digest the urine.

Edit: Oops, me & Shell cross posted again so she got here before me!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LOL Eileen we must have super sensory powers as we keep doing this


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Febreeze is a waste of money, imo. Wilko do their own brand called fabric fresh. Works just as well if not better than febreeze.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

thanx every1.....Eileen its a wooden floor not a carpet but Iv treated it the same.....stole neighbours Bio powder lol....didnt tell her it was to clean the floor lmao.....have some surgical spirit so will do that too......kitten is confined to hallway now shell....bloomin animals lol xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wooden floors are harder to deal with Nat, so you have my sympathy. Also wood is absorbent so absorbs the smell, making it harder to get rid of.

I know cos my hall is wooden parquet flooring and I can tell you that cat urine totally dissolves yacht varnish!!! There is no varnish that can withhold cat urine as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

feorag said:


> Wooden floors are harder to deal with Nat, so you have my sympathy. Also wood is absorbent so absorbs the smell, making it harder to get rid of.
> 
> I know cos my hall is wooden parquet flooring and I can tell you that cat urine totally dissolves yacht varnish!!! There is no varnish that can withhold cat urine as far as I'm concerned.


GOD DAMMT!!! lmao...remind me why I wanted cherry wood again???? haha...no sorry...remind me why I wanted kittens again?? lmao xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry to change the subject but i asked on another thread but i dont think you have visited it again, hows lady your dog doin nat? saw her gorgeous pics :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nat said:


> GOD DAMMT!!! lmao...remind me why I wanted cherry wood again???? haha...no sorry...remind me why I wanted kittens again?? lmao xx


Well years ago I wanted to put down wooden flooring instead of carpeting and we decided well against it because of the cats we have that are sprayers! The wooden parquet floor in the hall suffers badly from it, but every year or so Barry just lifts up the little pieces that have been peed on and replaces them with new bits, so it's more manageable than picking up whole lengths of wood to replace.

Like I've said on other similar threads - it's all about "damage limitation"


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nat said:


> dammit my washin powder isnt non bio!! sorry 2 sound dumb but is surgical spirit the same as white spirit???


 It is the biological one which kills the smell/The enzymes eat the smells. When you've washed it, sponge a bit of dilute zoflora onto the area.(my fave 'flavour' is flowershop)


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> It is the biological one which kills the smell/The enzymes eat the smells. When you've washed it, sponge a bit of dilute zoflora onto the area.(my fave 'flavour' is flowershop)


ok thankyou but whats zoflora??? lol....sorry xx


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Zoflora is a disinfectant you can buy that smells lovely. Comes in a small bottle, cos it's really concentrated. Really cheap too, bout 50p in wilkos or tesco. 

I need to stop commenting on cleaning products, everyone is gonna know i'm a clean freak


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's good stuff and safe for cats - you have to be so careful with disinfectants and cats!

How's it going now Nat? Any more accidents?


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

feorag said:


> It's good stuff and safe for cats - you have to be so careful with disinfectants and cats!
> 
> How's it going now Nat? Any more accidents?


Nope no more accidents hun thankgod.....and thanx 2 peeps on here a pee free smelling house lol....will def get some of that zoflora...have 2 go docs 2day so may pop 2 wilkos xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed it was just a little "caught short" lapse then! :lol2:

But I would keep her in the hall for at least a week without any accidents before I would allow her any other areas of the house and the room where she peed should be the last room she's allowed back in.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

yea dnt worry she's being confined lol.....and everytime I open the door she tries to make a mad dash for freedom lmao xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bless her, I must say Nat your cats are stunning:flrt:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Shell195 said:


> Bless her, I must say Nat your cats are stunning:flrt:


Aaaaaaaw thankyou huni, they are wayyyyyy to spoilt for their own good lol....Im sure feorag will tell you candy wasnt always such a stunner bless her...she was in a state when I got her but is fine now!! xx


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> Febreeze is a waste of money, imo. Wilko do their own brand called fabric fresh. Works just as well if not better than febreeze.


Also, Febreeze is manufactured by Proctor & Gamble who still torture, oops, I mean test their products and ingredients on animals.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nat said:


> ok thankyou but whats zoflora??? lol....sorry xx


Zoflora is only one of the nicests disinfectants about which every pet owner should have. Can be bought in any supermarket, or anywhere you can buy cleaning stuff. It's a tiny bottle for around 50p but you use literally one cap full per bucket of water. There are loads of different fragrances like Lavender, lilac, spring, flowershop etc. I can highly recommend it. I've used it for around 30 years and wouldn't be without it.
Use it in a bucket of water to mop the floors, or dilute in a spray bottle and spray about to deodorise and clean surfaces.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I cant use Zoflora it brings back painful memories. My first dog was a puppy fom RSPCA she was fully vaccinated(when parvo vacc first came out) but when she was nearly 6 months old she became ill with tummy problems. I cleaned up the mess she made with Zoflora. Took her to the vets where she stayed in for 4 days before dying of Parvo. I was gutted then became obsessive with cleaning up and used Jeyes Fluid over the whole house to get rid of the smell of Zoflora. I hate both products now


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I cant use Zoflora it brings back painful memories. My first dog was a puppy fom RSPCA she was fully vaccinated(when parvo vacc first came out) but when she was nearly 6 months old she became ill with tummy problems. I cleaned up the mess she made with Zoflora. Took her to the vets where she stayed in for 4 days before dying of Parvo. I was gutted then became obsessive with cleaning up and used Jeyes Fluid over the whole house to get rid of the smell of Zoflora. I hate both products now


Thats a shame shell! It realy is great stuff, I wouldnt be without it, especially when we've had goslings in front the fire! you need it with there projectile crap! Its like liquid manure being sprayed on the fields, it shoots out so hard and fast so we always use Zoflora to clean it up, sorry rambling.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And what a subject to ramble on about!!! :lol2:
Poor you Shell - that must have been awful for you!

And yes, I can confirm that Candy wasn't always as beautiful as she is now, but Nat's done a great job on her!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha, sorry!


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

feorag said:


> And yes, I can confirm that Candy wasn't always as beautiful as she is now, but Nat's done a great job on her!


thanx hun my lil Banshee is a sweetie lol


----------

